# How to ride the ACABUS in Acapulco?



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

How does one pay to ride the new acabus in acapulco?

and how do you figure its routes?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRon said:


> How does one pay to ride the new acabus in acapulco?
> 
> and how do you figure its routes?


ACABUS | Sistema de transporte urbano de Acapulco, Guerrero


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Ron, good to hear from you. Joaquinx beat me to the link. The buses do not accept cash. You must buy a card at one of the bus stops and load it with money. Unfortunately there is not a bus that runs from one end of the Costera to the other. I believe one route is from Diana Circle to the Naval Base and the other is from Diana circle to Caleta. The buses sure are nice!!!


----------

